# Tool gesucht:3D Modelle für OpenGL



## regic (8. Jul 2012)

Hallo Leute,

Ich bin schon den ganzen tag am Googeln und finde leider nichts passendes.

Gesucht ist wie im Titel beschrieben ein Tool mit dem ich 3D Modelle erstellen kann und dann in OpenGL auch einbinden kann/ und wie ich es einbinden kann.

Währe euch sehr Dankbar, wenn ihr etwas Brauchbares hättet ;D

mfg
regic


----------



## vanny (9. Jul 2012)

Blender sollte reichen.
1. Kostet es nichts
2. Kann es einige Exportformate, von denen man sicher auch auf dein gewünschtes Format umwandeln kann.

Gruß Vanny


----------



## regic (9. Jul 2012)

OK, danke nun hab ich bitte noch ne frage, und zwar: Wie bindet man so 3D modelle ein?
Habe nur gelesen das das geht, aber finde leider nicht wie, und welches format etc.


----------



## Marco13 (9. Jul 2012)

Wenn du mit "einbinden" sowas meinst wie

```
Magic.showWithOpenGL("C:/myModel.obj");
```
: Sooo einfach ist das nicht. Du wirst die Datei lesen und die Daten ins passende Format bringen müssen (Vertex Buffer Objects & Co) und die dann mit OpenGL rendern....


----------



## regic (9. Jul 2012)

Marco13 hat gesagt.:


> Wenn du mit "einbinden" sowas meinst wie
> 
> ```
> Magic.showWithOpenGL("C:/myModel.obj");
> ...



Haha, der code wäre aber cool :toll:

Ne ist mir schon klar das das nicht so einfach ist, aber im prinzip müsste ich doch nur die cordinaten einlesen und in einen Array ablegen... wird doch auch so bei einer pyramide gemacht..


----------



## Guest2 (9. Jul 2012)

Moin,

hier ist ein Beispiel, in dem eine OBJ-Datei gelesen und dargestellt wird. Die dabei verwendete Klasse zum Einlesen des OBJ ist hier.

Wobei der OBJReader ausschließlich Dreiecke verarbeiten kann (OBJ kann auch anderes). Bei Blender kann beim Exportieren aber ausgewählt werden, das alles in Dreiecke umgewandelt werden soll. Bei OpenGL sollte man ohnehin ausschließlich Dreiecke verwenden.

Viele Grüße,
Fancy


----------



## regic (9. Jul 2012)

Danke Guest2 :toll:

Das nur Dreiecke funktionieren ist kein problem, da so weit ich weiß mein vorhaben eh nur Dreiecke benötigt (Y)


----------

